# Faucet ID



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Upscale home...designer faucets. Any ideas?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is that a push button diverter, I have only seen Delta do that interesting.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is that a push button diverter...


Yes.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Yes.


 
A picture of the cartridge would be nice.

Have you looked for a name or numbers behind the plate? 
Of course you have. I shouldn't have even asked that question.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I wanna say new port brass. I've put tons of them in. I know the valve has 4 screws to remove the cartridge. Held on by a square piece of brass. Then the stem sticks out like an inch and you have to put a bunch of crap on the stem to build it out for the handle.

Or phylrich (sp?)


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> A picture of the cartridge would be nice.
> 
> Have you looked for a name or numbers behind the plate?
> Of course you have. I shouldn't have even asked that question.


Apparently you should ask because I didn't. :laughing:

I should be able to get an opportunity to take it apart.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Clearly its made by HOT, WARM, COLD. It say's it right on the escutcheon:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

so did you find out what it was?

This is the valve I think it is

http://www.phylrich.com/content/Manuals/P99198-DFPHYID.pdf


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> View attachment 10503


 I really, really, really hate those  Tempress II valves with a passion.

Newport Brass still uses them, as does Danze and Phylrich. Cailifornia Faucets used them for several years as well.

Pure unadulterated junk.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

house plumber said:


> so did you find out what it was?
> 
> This is the valve I think it is
> 
> http://www.phylrich.com/content/Manuals/P99198-DFPHYID.pdf


The quality of the doesn't appear to be Phylrich/Tempress

I am going to say it is Chinese made and internet bought


----------

